# Honda GCV160 mower



## stevelake (Oct 2, 2008)

Engine revs up and down (blade not engaged, wheels not engaged).
It does this at slow and fast speed.

Rev'ing up and down seems to stop when blade and wheels are engaged.

Also, is there a diagram/view someplace that shows the correct hole placement for the throttle linkage and choke linkage on top of the carb?
Steve


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably have a restriction in the pilot jet or air bleed circuit of your carburetor.


----------



## stevelake (Oct 2, 2008)

*GCV160 Fuel filter*

Any idea why Honda does not put a fuel filter on the GCV160 engine?
Would it be okay to put one on?
Steve


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a fine mesh filter screen in the fuel tank, but if you want to add an inline filter, you can.


----------



## stevelake (Oct 2, 2008)

*Gcv160*

30YearTech Sir,

I installed a brand new carb and still have the RPM surging.

Could it be that I do not have the long Throttle-return spring installed correctly?

I have one end of the spring connected to the throttle on the carb, (the Governor rod passes through the spring coils) and then the other end of the spring is connected to the governor arm.
Is this correct?
It seems like the spring should not be connected to the Governor arm but infact should be connected to something that is not moving.
Steve


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the correct installation of that spring, it's there to keep the linkage rod between the governor arm and carburetor tight. 

Have you tired performing the static adjustment on your governor?


----------



## stevelake (Oct 2, 2008)

*Gcv160*

30YearTech,
I'm afraid that I do not know what the 'governor static adjustment' is.
Could you explain the adjustment to me or direct me to a publication please?
Steve


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Take a look at this thread for instructions.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=221963&highlight=governor+adjustment


----------



## stevelake (Oct 2, 2008)

30YearTech,
I think I may have found a bad Governor Spring.
It is pretty mangled and does not provide any apparent tension to the Governor-Arm. (I am going to order a new spring.)
Question: There are 2 holes in the bottom of my governor-arm. Which hole do I use to attach the Governor Spring? Are there 2 holes depending on how much sensitivity that you want in the governor?
Steve


----------

